
Google Express Is Now Free - bhartzer
http://www.elischwartz.co/google-express-now-free/
======
nikolay
I read this as "Google Express is dead." I paid for the membership but never
used it as it was sub par compared to Amazon Fresh, Amazon Prime Now, and
Instacart.

------
51Cards
Looking forward to this coming to Canada.

